# Aftermarket "Waterproof" Maverick/Ivation/RediChek Replacement Probes



## noboundaries (May 23, 2017)

I have a RediChek thermometer, which is the Maverick 732.  I just call it a Maverick.  Even though I have used heat shrink on the probes, they seem to go wonky every couple years.  I have the original 3-foot probes that still work, but have replaced the longer 6-foot probes twice, and now a third time. 

One of my probes started giving me a false reading recently, showing a meat temp that was about 25F low.  I always keep two meat probes in my smoker for just that reason.  With experience, you get that "something isn't right" feeling.  Insert another probe and there's your answer.  It's time for the trash.

Amazon has aftermarket, dual purpose, 6 foot probes, two for $20.  Fits both the Maverick 732 and 733.  They arrived today.  Tested PERFECTLY in boiling water for my 130-foot above sea level location.  Made in China unfortunately but they work.  At that price I'm not going to heat shrink these "waterproof" probes and see how long they last, watching for fraying at the probe joint.  Below are pics.













007.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ May 23, 2017


















008.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ May 23, 2017


















009.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ May 23, 2017


----------



## b-one (May 23, 2017)

It will be interesting to see how they hold up!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2017)

I'll be watching this one too!

Al


----------



## bregent (May 24, 2017)

>  It's time for the trash.

Have you tried drying them out before trashing them? When my probes go wonky, I put them into a 300º oven (leave the plastic connector outside the oven) for 3 or 4 hours to evaporate any water that's gotten inside. I have 5 different probe thermometers and this has ALWAYS fixed them.


----------



## noboundaries (May 24, 2017)

bregent said:


> >  It's time for the trash.
> 
> Have you tried drying them out before trashing them? When my probes go wonky, I put them into a 300º oven (leave the plastic connector outside the oven) for 3 or 4 hours to evaporate any water that's gotten inside. I have 5 different probe thermometers and this has ALWAYS fixed them.


I have tried drying them out, but not as you mentioned.  I'll give that a try.  The ones that have failed have been shrink wrapped and wrapped with high temp glass tape at the connector.  I suspect moisture could still get in.


----------

